# wolffish



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice one, these wolffish have grown on me. They are an amazing fish...what's the size on this guy?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Are they a smaller species of hoplias?

That fish is a beaut though man congrats


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

splendid fish








he looks right at home in your tank


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks.
yes, malabaricus and the microlepis don't get as big as some other hoplias. 
the microlepis is about 10" and the mala is about 6"


----------

